

Decision Trees In Games - An Introduction - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/DecisionTreesInGames.html?HN1

======
swannodette
A side note, decision trees are also very important for functional programming
languages - they are used to make pattern matching very efficient. Luc
Maranget shows how the idea of necessity (taken from lazy pattern matching)
can make particularly good decisions trees in this lovely paper that I've been
pouring over <http://moscova.inria.fr/~maranget/papers/ml05e-maranget.pdf>.

